# What a friday night...**pics of truck added



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Last night went from one extreme to another! Matt and I went to his little sisters 16th birthday party which we had at a state park and it was such a good time for the whole family. We decided to leave the park early because I was tired and we just felt like going home, we went back to his house for a minute to drop things off for his mom and were on our way to my house. We didnt make it very far, not 2 miles from his house he lost control of the truck & when we looked up we were heading straight for a telephone pole. Needless to say we were both scared out of our mind! He tried to miss it but we ended up hitting it on my side (passenger side) and rolled the truck a couple of times. Luckily, other than 12 stitches for him and a headache and briusing plus some minor cuts for me we are both okay. We keep thanking god for it too, we are so blessed. Another lesson learned, no matter how annoying seatbelts are they really do save your life!!!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: What a friday night...*

oh my!!! I'm glad your okay! That is so scary! God was definitley with you!


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: What a friday night...*

So sorry about the accident. I'm glad that you were not seriously injured. Take it easy for the next few days.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: What a friday night...*

Thanks guys, it was such a scary thing to go through because with stuff like that you never know what will happeen! and Willow..dont worry this chick aint movin anytime soon! lol


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: What a friday night...*

Oh wow Sara I am so happy to hear your alright after that! How terrifying! Thank goodness you both were wearing your seatbelts! Any idea what caused him to lose control of the truck? 
My husband flipped a car we had 4 years ago in the middle of the road! And had he not been wearing his seatbelt he would have been hurt pretty bad, he left the scene unhurt. 
I was in an accident with my ex husband in a car he got that had seatbelts cut out of it! Brakes went out <we were taking it to get brakes fixed>, steering locked up and we hit a stop sign and tree. My head smashed the windshield, didn't shatter it, but it had a perfect indention of my head! <thank god I didn't hit it with my face!>, he was okay, saved by holding onto the steering wheel.
It was extremely scary. I was about 3 months pregnant with my oldest daughter at the time. Thankfully all I had was a concussion and some scratches. Messed my knees up on the glove box since there was no glove box cover/door, they don't really bother me anymore though.
Since that accident I ALWAYS wear a seatbelt. And nobody rides in my vehicle without one, or they can stay or walk!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: What a friday night...*

Thank you! one of the tires just slipped of the side and he just couldnt get it back where it needed to be, it all happened so fast! I feel extremely lucky to even be talking to people today..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: What a friday night...*

Wow.. glad you are OK... :hug: ray:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: What a friday night...*

Thanks Pam :hug:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: What a friday night...*

That's pretty scary! Thank God you're okay! Both of you get well soon. :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: What a friday night...*



> Thanks Pam :hug:


 Your welcome...... :hug:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: What a friday night...*



milkmaid said:


> That's pretty scary! Thank God you're okay! Both of you get well soon. :hug:


We're trying! Thanks :hug: He must be feeling some better cause he went to a wedding today


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: What a friday night...*

So sorry you had such a terrifying end to a lovely day. I'm really glad you are both all right. Seatbelts, hooray for them..

Jan


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: What a friday night...*

Thanks Jan! I'm gonna upload pictures of the truck if i can..


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: What a friday night...*

Okay here is what the truck looks like now...
























I was on the passenger side..you can see why I say we got lucky ray:


----------



## sulphurfire (Jul 5, 2011)

Yes ya'll were very lucky!


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

Yikes! Glad y'all are okay!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Whew Praise God you're both still here & can post pics of the truck which looks like it took the beating.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks everyone, the truck is in the junk yard now. But you can always replace a vehicle, never a person...I still cant believe it happened.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

:angel2: Angels were with you both! I am so thankful you are both ok!! Wow that truck looks scary!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

You both are so lucky!!!! Glad you are ok


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks! The cop told us "you better pray tonight cause someone was here watching over you"...if any good came out of it its that it makes you truley value what you have. especially the ones you love the most.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:shocked: I am glad that you both are fine! Scary stuff!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

definately! The worst feeling is knowing you have NO control over the outcome


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Yikes....... :shocked: Glad you are ok!!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Thank you! :hug:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm glad you both are okay :hug: That would be really scary.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks! It was rather frightening...lol I'm just glad that we got through it wih minor problems.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Oh how terrifying!!! I could not imagine the panic of rolling over in a car. Yikes!!! Of course, I will add to those who are so grateful that injuries were minor. Take care.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

You really dont have time to panic until its over! ha but thank you


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Ouch! So glad u guys are ok, this could have been so much worse and we could be reading a different story.......Thanks to the good Lord above! What a scary thing to go through.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks! I know, last night he and i were talking about just that. We both feel so lucky and even though we are a little banged up, we dont mind since we are still here!


----------

